# Talk to me about Echo chainsaws



## Bakemono (May 17, 2008)

Alright folks, whats the verdict on Echo chainsaws. My family has always had Echo trimmers and they have been flawless and I was considering buying a new saw to replace my Stihl 021 and was kind of leaning towards an Echo, but a few people Ive talked to (including one guy who worked at an Echo dealership 10 years ago) said that Echo makes great trimmers but that their chainsaws are junk.
A few weeks ago I was looking at some Echo saws at the local Home Depot and they look to be pretty well-made, but Id like to hear some more opinions on this subject.
Thanks...


----------



## Jacob J. (May 17, 2008)

Echo has several models which are good quality saws. All of the major saw manufacturers have good models and models which are junkers. It's a matter of knowing which ones to stay away from.


----------



## excess650 (May 17, 2008)

Bakemono said:


> Alright folks, whats the verdict on Echo chainsaws. My family has always had Echo trimmers and they have been flawless and I was considering buying a new saw to replace my Stihl 021 and was kind of leaning towards an Echo, but a few people Ive talked to (including one guy who worked at an Echo dealership 10 years ago) said that Echo makes great trimmers but that their chainsaws are junk.
> A few weeks ago I was looking at some Echo saws at the local Home Depot and they look to be pretty well-made, but Id like to hear some more opinions on this subject.
> Thanks...



"Echo has several models which are good quality saws. All of the major saw manufacturers have good models and models which are junkers. It's a matter of knowing which ones to stay away from."

The larger Echos, CS520, CS670, CS8000 have aluminum or magnesium cases. The smaller, new saws have plastic cases housing the engine shortblock, not unlike many other manufacturers' lighweight saws. As far as I know, all of the new Echos have adjustable oilers and carbs(mine do). I own several of the CS-3450/345/346 and a CS-306. They are very lightweight, and work fine for small wood, and are extremely handy for limbing(9.25# ready to cut). I would hope that the CS-370 and CS-400 are more powerful than the smaller saws, because the powerheads are 10#, but I haven't run one. All of the new Echos do have a 5 year consumer warranty.

The low end Husqvarna/Jonsered, and Stihl products aren't any better, if as good, but the diehard Stihl fans will argue....

If you're looking for a small displacement, lightweight saw I would suggest the Makita DCS 401(Dolmar). It has the magnesium cases, 39cc 2.3hp, and available on Ebay for $225+S&H. Its about 1.5# lighter than the 40cc Echo.

Is your 021 beyond rebuilding?


----------



## 7sleeper (May 17, 2008)

@ excess650

great post!!!!

great info!!!

7sleeper


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 17, 2008)

Echo's are not that bad, just don't ever run a Stihl, Dolmar, Jred, or husky.:Eye: :Eye: 

I own a cs346, a good cheap saw for small limbing. Maybe a few steps above the throw away saws like pull on and other wally world junk.


----------



## mountainlake (May 17, 2008)

I own Stihl Husky Dolmar and Echos. The Echos come with me out to the woods most often, the run great handle nice and have good power. If your getting a Echo I'd recomend the CS520 10.6# and it rips, but on the other hand you could get a Dolmar 5100s for the same money and it will cut a little faster but might wiegh around a pound more. Steve


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 17, 2008)

excess650 said:


> "Echo has several models which are good quality saws. All of the major saw manufacturers have good models and models which are junkers. It's a matter of knowing which ones to stay away from."
> 
> The larger Echos, CS520, CS670, CS8000 have aluminum or magnesium cases. The smaller, new saws have plastic cases housing the engine shortblock, not unlike many other manufacturers' lighweight saws. As far as I know, all of the new Echos have adjustable oilers and carbs(mine do). I own several of the CS-3450/345/346 and a CS-306. They are very lightweight, and work fine for small wood, and are extremely handy for limbing(9.25# ready to cut). I would hope that the CS-370 and CS-400 are more powerful than the smaller saws, because the powerheads are 10#, but I haven't run one. All of the new Echos do have a 5 year consumer warranty.
> 
> ...



Good to hear the 670 has a metal crankcase ,I bought one today site unseen and will pick it up this week ,its 6 months old but has a bent top handle and the chainbrake handle broke off as well,paid $60.00 for it ,hope its worth it. Pioneerguy600


----------



## SawTroll (May 17, 2008)

Bakemono said:


> said that Echo makes great trimmers but that their chainsaws are junk. ....




I believe that is a pretty accurate observation.....

.....well, not *junk*, but very low on power...


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (May 17, 2008)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to hear the 670 has a metal crankcase ,I bought one today site unseen and will pick it up this week ,its 6 months old but has a bent top handle and the chainbrake handle broke off as well,paid $60.00 for it ,hope its worth it. Pioneerguy600



Not bad for $60.00. As I've said before, the cs670 is a good saw but I don't try to compare it a Stihl or a Husky. After Dean modded it, it's a great saw to run.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 17, 2008)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Not bad for $60.00. As I've said before, the cs670 is a good saw but I don't try to compare it a Stihl or a Husky. After Dean modded it, it's a great saw to run.



It`s sounding better all the time, if it is in half as good a shape as I was told I can easily fix it. There is always someone looking for a good used reasonably priced firewood saw around here.Sold all the rebuilt Homelite SXL`s for a hundred a piece and have more people asking if I can get more. Pioneerguy600


----------



## Bakemono (May 17, 2008)

Everyone I know are diehard Stihl owners, so when I mentioned that I was considering replacing my 021 with an Echo, they all told me I was crazy, that Echo is junk and that I shouldnt even consider anything but a Stihl.
It sounds like just as with anything else, you get what you pay for. I use my 021 for cutting firewood and it only gets used a couple times a year. I wish I had some land to play on with a chainsaw every weekend, but right now thats not gonna happen.
Id love to someday buy some land where I could have my own dirtbike trails and maybe even my own motocross track. That would be cool.
Im leaning towards getting something bigger than the 021 that I have now. Its been a good saw, but there have been times that I wished it had a longer bar. My brother has several Stihls and one of them is an 028 with an 18". So, Im leaning towards either a CS-440 or a CS-520.


----------



## Kurf (May 17, 2008)

Hi Bakemono,
If you are considering an Echo 440 or CS 520. I would buy the cs520. I have a cs346 and cs520. I like both saws but the cs346 is a little short on power. The cs346 is not very heavy so I use it more on general cutting around the farm. I was in the local Echo Dealer's Shop before I purchased my saws and the sales person told me that one of their customers bought a 440 and a 520 at the same time for cutting fire wood. She said that after a couple of weeks the guy come back in and asked if they would take the 440 back in on a trade for a cs520. They traded and all ended well. I have a 20" bar on mine but believe a 18" is the ideal length.
Kurf


----------



## Bakemono (May 17, 2008)

Kurf said:


> Hi Bakemono,
> If you are considering an Echo 440 or CS 520. I would buy the cs520. I have a cs346 and cs520. I like both saws but the cs346 is a little short on power. The cs346 is not very heavy so I use it more on general cutting around the farm. I was in the local Echo Dealer's Shop before I purchased my saws and the sales person told me that one of their customers bought a 440 and a 520 at the same time for cutting fire wood. She said that after a couple of weeks the guy come back in and asked if they would take the 440 back in on a trade for a cs520. They traded and all ended well. I have a 20" bar on mine but believe a 18" is the ideal length.
> Kurf


Thanks for the advice. Im leaning towards the 520 just because it has the bigger engine. Id rathar have more horsepower than I need than to not have enough.


----------



## stevenb334 (May 18, 2008)

Echo's are not bad saws, I have 2 huskies a 359 and 372xp. We have 3 echos. A CS670 which is pretty good and 2 smaller ones for limbing. I think the decompressor on the huskies is what really makes them worth spending the money. They are so easy to start compared to the echos!


----------



## THALL10326 (May 18, 2008)

All the Echo saws I've seen in the shop seem to be made pretty good. All the ones I've run seem to lack alittle power CC for CC compared to other top brands but is power everything? I've seen a bunch of old Echo's still running quite well after many years of use. Longivity and reliabilty should be included when judging a product, not power alone. Biggest problem with Echo is Home Depot. For every Echo dealer,and they are far and few in between, there are a 100 Home Depots selling Echo and not backing them up with parts and service. Sadly without Home Depot Echo would probably be out of business, with Home Depot their name gets alittle tarnished from lack of service and parts. The Echo product itself from all the ones I've seen seem to be made quite well.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 18, 2008)

There are quite a few Echo dealers around these parts of Ne Ohio seems like everywhere i drive i see signs. Maybe its time to open up another fix it shop...Bob


----------



## THALL10326 (May 18, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> There are quite a few Echo dealers around these parts of Ne Ohio seems like everywhere i drive i see signs. Maybe its time to open up another fix it shop...Bob



I wish they would open some around here Bob. We got a Home Depot it seems every five miles and yet our local John Deere dealer is our only Echo dealer. I get alot of Echo's in the shop that need a minor repair requiring a small part or two. Most of them were bought over at Home Depot. I always send them to the JD dealer up the road since I don't have any parts for them. Like I say though I see nothing wrong with a Echo product itself. They look well made to me and I have seen a bunch of them running good after many years of use. I rarely hear anything bad about Echo.


----------



## epicklein22 (May 18, 2008)

If you have good dealer support and have been happy with echo products before, go for one. I would stay away from the larger echos, 670 and up because they have weak power, but the mid range saws and lower are a good deal for the money. They are slightly slower than other brands, but they last a long time. I am not a big fan of the ms210, ms230, and ms250 models from stihl or the lower model husky, except the 350. The Husky 350 is a good saw for the money and is built pretty well. That saw would be a good second choice. Used is always an option too. You could find a 028 for 100 to 200 bucks pretty easily.


----------



## volks-man (May 18, 2008)

my echos are put together very well. 
they are noticeably light on power for their weight and slow.
if you are the 'occasional user' echos could last you a lifetime.

if you plan to cut regularly, get a higher-end husky, stihl, or dolmar. i stepped up to a smaller _pro_ stihl after using my echo cs440 for a while and it is like night and day.


in my opinion echos are _at least _one step up from the craftsmans, low end huskys, and assorted junk at the box stores. not a bad thing, mind you.

good luck!


----------



## hanniedog (May 18, 2008)

Echos may not be the fastest per cc, but are as dependable as the day is long. I dont have any new stuff just a 650,500,315 and a 302. Due routine upkeep and they will last a long time. The adjustable oilers work very well also. Just my two cents.


----------



## skid row (May 18, 2008)

I had a couple of echo 302S for climbing saws back in the mid 90's. They were used and abused but never had any problems with them. Also had a echo 330 EVL limbing/climbing saw, and didnt have any issues with it.


----------



## mountainlake (May 18, 2008)

Last time I did some timed cuts
Echo 8000 14 sec
Stihl 044 19 sec
Echo6700 muf mod 20 sec
Echo CS510 22 sec stock
Echo Cs440 muf mod 25 sec
Husky Rancher55 30 sec stock with a 3/8 chain, switched to a 325 chain now it beats my CS440 by a little 
All with sharp chiesel chain. Steve


----------



## wkpoor (May 18, 2008)

I could have passed over this thread but.......na
I've got a CS440 here at the house......worthless, underpowered piece of crap. Oh sorry did I say that????
Dolmar is in the same price range and is worlds apart on performance.


----------



## stevethekiwi (May 18, 2008)

IMO

echo's are ok, the engineering quality is pretty good, they pay a lot of attention to quality controll, precision etc. but all the japs do is copy someone elses design and make it better. its a shame that they do it 10 years later, when the euro stuff is already on to the next big thing.

You could buy an echo and be happy, as they are quite reliable. severely underpowerd (consistant across the entire range), but quite reliable.

Or you could go for the euro stuff which has all the bells and whistles, feels / looks cooler, and is 10 years ahead the jappafantastica stuff


----------



## rms61moparman (May 18, 2008)

I got the opportunity to run an Echo 440 today for a few minutes. Not overly heavy, not overly powerful (my Makita 540 will run circles around it, as it should) very quiet and smooth. The thing I didn't like about it was the fuel cap. It was down in a recessed area and try as I might I could not budge it without the scwrench.:angry2: That did it for me. I usually have a scwrench with me but as sure as hell when I needed it the worst I wouldn't have it...No thanks.
Mike


----------



## Brian S (May 18, 2008)

I use my CS-440 for firewood gathering and clean up. I really like it, compared to my previous saws (poulan) it seemed like a pro saw. Now that I have built and run some bigger saws it seems pretty slow. Echo's saving graces are super easy starting, hot/cold, raining, etc they are one pull starters. Also, they are easily available for much less than the MSRP prices, just check craigs or the bay. I see the new CS-400's BNIB for $200 every day. I haven't checked out the newer orange models but the older gray ones like my CS-440 are built quite well from quality materials. The oilers work very well and I think many are adjustable.

I don't regret my purchase not one bit and the Echo is still my primary saw to grab for firewood and when I am just going to bring 1 saw to a job since I know it won't let me down.

Ideally I really like a 2 saw system when I go cutting. I use the Echo for everything smaller then 12" or so and if there is a big trunk or I need to fell something larger I would grab one of my bigger saws, it is also convienent to have a spare saw to cut yourself from a bind so I always try to bring an extra saw anyway.

My "big" saws are really quite small compared to what many people around here have but our trees are tiny too. Not EVERYTHING is bigger in Texas I guess...

Anyway, yeah most people love to point out Echo's very real power shortcomings but don't sell them short on quality and reliability they are a quality item. When I'm out cutting on downed trees to fill my truck/trailer so much more time is spent getting through the brush and mess to the actual cutting the fact that my saw is 20% slower in the cut than something else matters very little to me.


----------



## Modifiedmark (May 18, 2008)

I just had my ole CS750EVL out today. Aint been started in bout 4 months. Took two pulls with choke then one with out and away it went. 

I don't know anything about the newer ones but I have owned a couple other older ones (CS650 CS602 Deere 80ev) and there rock solid saws.


----------



## cruiser54 (Sep 7, 2010)

Not meaning to hijack this thread but I have a 750 I bought new in 1980. Always reliable. Just started leaking all the fuel out of the tank whenever you fill it. Runs fine. I found my owner's and operator's manual from over 30 years ago and I have searched the internet to no avail. How do you get to the fuel lines and fuel filter? I don't wanna screw somethin gup. Thanks in advance for your help. Pete


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 7, 2010)

i have run echos for years and not have had 1 minute of trouble out of them,, my cs-530 is a screamer,,


----------



## cyborg (Sep 7, 2010)

cruiser54 said:


> Not meaning to hijack this thread but I have a 750 I bought new in 1980. Always reliable. Just started leaking all the fuel out of the tank whenever you fill it. Runs fine. I found my owner's and operator's manual from over 30 years ago and I have searched the internet to no avail. How do you get to the fuel lines and fuel filter? I don't wanna screw somethin gup. Thanks in advance for your help. Pete



Take the side cover off, and the line and gas opening should be at the bottom.

By side cover I mean the cover that has the pull start on it. The 750 looks just like my grandfathers Cs-451VL.

I've been working on "restoring" my grandfathers Cs-451vl and it looks like it is a well built saw. I bought a carb kit for it and will install it in the next few days, so I think it will start right up after sitting in a barn/shack for 24 to 30 years.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 7, 2010)

My boy's saw is a echo simply because it is the slowest saw that I've had in the garage yet.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tired Squirrel (Sep 7, 2010)

I would agree with most that the echo saws are down on power compared to Husky/J-red and Stihl. However the one thing that I can say about the echos is they are very reliable. We run the snot out of our 360T's and they take a beating from multiple users. We had some larger echos many years back...cs440 evl and cs660 evl and they too didn't meet the power demands we had, but again where very reliable saws. Our engine shop still keeps the 440's and 660's available as back ups / loaners as they still run well. Decide on a saw based on the type of use and the amount of time you will spend on the handles.


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 8, 2010)

For all you Echo saws are down on power boys you need to go back and watch mweba vid on the vid of (670 eating black walnut) thread post 93 where a 45cc Echo cuts faster than a 3.8hp MS290 56cc and wasn't that far behind a 038 mag 72cc and then still say Echo saws are down on power. Yes if you buy a new Echo you need to pull the caps tune right and do a muff modd (sounded like all 3 were muff modded in that vid) to get that power but that takes around 20 minutes. I've found the same thing over the years tuned right, muff modded and a aggressive chain Echo saws per cc cut quite a bit faster than home owner Stihl and Husky saws and right with or just a hair slower than thier pro saws. Steve


----------



## cruiser54 (Sep 8, 2010)

cyborg, thaks for the reply. I took the plunge and cleaned up the saw and took it apart. Super easy. The fuel line from the tank connector to the carb was kinda like one big long booger. The dang thing ran great though. Go figure. I'm off to the small engine shop to get some fuel line in the next day or so. The in-tank line is still good, but I'll probably still replace it while it's apart. Talk about reliable, I bought this saw in 1980, put a 24" bar on it, and cut 2 cords of wood a day for an entire summer. Since then, it sits in my shed, coming out once or twice a year to assist me i yard cleanup. I've never drained the gas, never put Sta-Bil in it, never replaced the plug, and it starts on the second pull every time.
This fuel line failure is the first time it's let me down.


----------



## mweba (Sep 8, 2010)

Reading through this thread I realized it is better than two years old. What happened since then? Two pages of decent reviews on Echo saws from respected members and nobody talkin trash until this recent revival.

These are not the Echo saw of the past, piston ported well engineered saws (I wouldn't mind having a classic either). They are not hot rods and have not claimed to be. Just a solid reliable saw with Great manufacture support and warranty (2 year comm, 5 year homeowner). If they have a downfall it would be HD, just the same as Husky going with national chains. 

My experience running both saws: If I fell a tree and grab the 346xp for limbing, the job could take five minutes. Now lets say I pick up my echo, the job would take five and a half minutes. Thirty seconds at the most on a tree, does that really make or break your day? I can make up more time just by working smart.

Said it before, get the saw that has dealer support in your area, or feels the best in your hands.


----------



## bcsizemo (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I'm a homeowner, so this is just my two cents....

I had to borrow a friends new Stihl 171 (might have been a 181) after I destroyed the 5 year old Echo CS-306 I had. (Notably the 306 was given to me by my father-in-law, where it was used for a very limited time and then promptly put in the basement and forgotten about for several years. It was a bear to start and hard to keep running.....if I had only found this site sooner....)

Either way, there was a night and day difference between that ill running Echo and that new Stihl....that 171 was so slow. Maybe it was an extremely dull chain (didn't feel like it) or something was off, but it took forever... It also seemed very sluggish in comparison...

That's the main reason I picked up the CS-440 off ebay to replace the 306. It seemed a little sluggish as well when I first got it. After a quick muffler mod, and retune it zips right along. Also getting rid of the low kick back chain helped immensely. I looked at the Stihl and Husky, but I had experience with Echo products, we have a local dealer, and the price was right.


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 8, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> My boy's saw is a echo simply because it is the slowest saw that I've had in the garage yet.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, but I bet he runs that MS 210 when you're not looking. Have worked on a couple of older Echo's/older Deere badged saws and it reminds me a lot of the last days of McCulloch-OK but there's better stuff made at that time. No experience with the newer plastic stuff saw wise, trimmers are ok.


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 9, 2010)

At this point I've owned most of their newer offerings except for the CS-450 and 600P. 

Echo made some real "turds" over the years, and some that are just OK. The just OK models being the CS-440 and CS-670.

The CS-510/520's are very strong runners.

Any of the reed valve engine models will fall into the "turd" catagory, CS-300, 301, 3450, 341, 346, etc.

The CS-330's and 360's are piston ported, and much faster that the other top handle models.

All of the older models with the spark plug down by the handle are pretty slow. I bought a one back in the early 1980's, and quickly got rid of it in favor of a Husqvarna 480CD, which I still own today.

It appears that Echo is hammering away at the current market with some better saws, at least in terms of power and cutting speed.

They still offer some "low end" stuff, but even those are great little saws. The CS-370's/400's are nice saws. I use them for limbing, light, great torque and very fuel efficient. They are NOT high speed designs, but pound for pound and dollar for dollar there isn't anything out there any better in that price range, IMHO.

Just for comparison purposes, I've owned two CS-670's (dumped them on Ebay), and still have a completely rebuilt CS-6700. I never use it (it's actually a "loaner" saw these days), and none of them would hold a candle to my Husqvarna 262XP or 268XP.

In contrast, my CS-510 cuts equally as well as my closed port Husqvarna 55, and has been dead solid reliable now for quite a few years. I use those two saws more than any others in my line-up these days, light, very fast, and easy on fuel......Cliff


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Sep 9, 2010)

Any of you interested in old stock echo parts like a new cylinder for a CS-702VL ?


----------



## polkat (Sep 9, 2010)

no one mentioned a echo cs 500 vl its a fun saw and sounds great have a look




[/IMG]


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Sep 9, 2010)

polkat said:


> no one mentioned a echo cs 500 vl its a fun saw and sounds great have a look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Polkat you need any thing for that 500 ?


----------



## polkat (Sep 9, 2010)

if you got a top cover for the airfilter its the kind that snaps in,


----------



## nicksterdemus (Sep 9, 2010)

While we're on the Echo bandwagon tell me about the little CS-310 I bought on the clearance table @ HD.

They knocked 50 clams off, so it was 150 + tax, coz the green tag stated it was a slow mover.

Howevah, when I went back the next morning the salesman told me it was lightly used, yet came w/full warranty.

Echo sez different as in no way Jose.

No explanation nor answer on why the green tag wasn't marked used instead of slow mover as justification for the 25% off price.

I just thought it'd make a good brush saw & it appears to have barely been used I'm just not thrilled about no warranty.

I can keep it, take it back or raise a little Cain w/district manager demanding satisfaction @ dawn on the field of honor w/pistoletes...


----------



## mweba (Sep 9, 2010)

That is an issue with HD not Echo.


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 9, 2010)

Pull the caps, mod the muffler and tune right. In the last 10 years running Echo saw nothing even close to warrenty work . Steve


----------



## nicksterdemus (Sep 9, 2010)

mweba said:


> That is an issue with HD not Echo.



Correct, that's who I was refering to speaking w/concerning the district manager.

My main issue is that the green tag was marked incorrectly on purpose.

Probably someone that works at HD had a buddy buy the saw so they could cut a little and then brought it back w/o the warrant filled out.

The salesman told me it was used and was making claims, unto the full warranty, that he nor anyone @ HD was in position or authorized to make.

That's why it wasn't green tagged as used. They wanted someone to buy it, fill out the warranty card & keep their mouth shut.

I ain't that guy.

Just wondering if ya'll thought an almost new w/no warranty 310 was worth 150 + tax.

The plastic dogs are cheesy, but for small brush, small stumps flush w/ground...


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 9, 2010)

nicksterdemus said:


> Correct, that's who I was refering to speaking w/concerning the district manager.
> 
> My main issue is that the green tag was marked incorrectly on purpose.
> 
> ...






You aren't hurt at all!

You got a whole saw for less than half of what the P/C cost for my 084!!!
Given proper care that saw will last you WAY more than $150.00 worth.
In all actuality, if you clean up ONE limb blown out of one of your trees during a storm, you will be money ahead!


Mike


----------



## DaleC (Sep 12, 2010)

I've noticed lately on E-bay that there are an awful lot of Echo saws for sale. Most of the listings state that they are NIB (new in box). The majority are coming from the S.E. part of the U.S.A. especially Florida. Average sale prices are about $75-$100 dollars off list price.
Does anyone here know why there are so many Echos for sale? Is the Echo Co. dumping them at reduced prices? I personally am a little concerned about buying a saw off E-bay because I think it would be very difficult to get any warranty work done.


----------



## mweba (Sep 12, 2010)

DaleC said:


> I've noticed lately on E-bay that there are an awful lot of Echo saws for sale. Most of the listings state that they are NIB (new in box). The majority are coming from the S.E. part of the U.S.A. especially Florida. Average sale prices are about $75-$100 dollars off list price.
> Does anyone here know why there are so many Echos for sale? Is the Echo Co. dumping them at reduced prices? I personally am a little concerned about buying a saw off E-bay because I think it would be very difficult to get any warranty work done.



I purchased mine at a pawn shop and registered it online with echo. Warranty is good as long as it has not been registered yet. 

I also have noticed many saws on the bay.


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 12, 2010)

DaleC said:


> Average sale prices are about $75-$100 dollars off list price.
> Does anyone here know why there are so many Echos for sale? Is the Echo Co. dumping them at reduced prices?



I have been watching ebay for Echo stuff for about 4 years and there has always been new in the box saws cheaper there. I thought years ago maybe someone hijacked a truckload but the models keep changing too. Craigslist is getting the same way. Everytime i look i have to weed out the new ones...Bob


----------



## DaleC (Sep 13, 2010)

I just found another new Echo near me from an ad on Craigs list. I called the guy and he said he has many new Echo tools NIB in his garage. He is selling them for about 25% off list price. I questioned him about how he aquired so many new Echo power tools. I don't really believe his answer but he stated that he buys them from Home Depot and resells them. I don't see how this could be profitable and kind of doubt his story. Buyer beware!!


----------



## rmh3481 (Sep 13, 2010)

Only thing I can think of is because Home Depot doesnt do any service work. So if a customer buyes an Echo tool and then returns it, Home Depot cant sell it as new. Therefore they farm it out to the highest bidder and out the back door it goes. 

I agree, it seems like there is an endless supply of the smaller Echo tools on EBay. If you can buy a new in box cs-400 via a buy it now on ebay for $200, many arent going to go buy it from a dealer for $299.


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 13, 2010)

Or a NIB CS600p for just over $400, best buy out there , but I wonder where they come from also. Seems like if they were stolen why wouldn't there be a lot of other brands also. Why bother stealing a Echo when you can steal a Stihl. Steve


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 13, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> Or a NIB CS600p for just over $400, best buy out there , but I wonder where they come from also. Seems like if they were stolen why wouldn't there be a lot of other brands also. Why bother stealing a Echo when you can steal a Stihl. Steve





Because you can't steal a Stihl!!!

The reason for a LOT of the new Echos popping up for sale are people who call themselves "Boosters".

They are criminals that get a job at a Lowe's, or Home Depot, and they work the regular hours and every day or so they slip something out the back door and into their trunk.
They usually get the merchandise as it comes in off the trucks because it is harder to pinpoint where it went.
Did it disappear from the warehouse, during transport, or at the time of delivery?
Some of these Boosters specialize in a particular line, say for instance cordless tools. They are relatively small and easy to conceal.
That is what the one who was in prison where I used to work specialized in.
When the heat gets on them, they just quit and go to the next big box store and start all over again.
The one I knew said that he was clearing a couple hundred on his paycheck and a couple hundred from his stolen stuff a week.
He didn't get caught with the stolen stuff. He got caught driving drunk, and attempting to elude the police with a car full of drugs.

The reason that you don't see Stihl stuff is because they are smaller dealerships who stay more aware of their inventory!
It is hard to watch several hundred thousand dollars worth of stuff when it is constantly moving, and a hundred employees.


Mike


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 13, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Because you can't steal a Stihl!!!
> 
> The reason for a LOT of the new Echos popping up for sale are people who call themselves "Boosters".
> 
> ...



Might be some logic to that. Seems like some big box stores carry Husky saws which don't show much on Ebay, also I've never seen a CS600p in a big box store yet they're on there NIB. Sure would make sence with the CS400 and CS370 . Also I'm sure some Stihl shops get broke into and cleaned out . Steve


----------



## rms61moparman (Sep 13, 2010)

mountainlake said:


> Might be some logic to that. Seems like some big box stores carry Husky saws which don't show much on Ebay, also I've never seen a CS600p in a big box store yet they're on there NIB. Sure would make sence with the CS400 and CS370 . Also I'm sure some Stihl shops get broke into and cleaned out . Steve






Warehousmen and truckers is another thing.
I used to do "lumper" work for a guy I went to school with who was an independent trucker.
You would be surprised how many times the forklift operators at warehouses would "offer you a deal" on a pallet full of product.
If they are putting 15 pallets of oil, tools, aftermarket rims or even chainsaws on a semi, who knows if they put 16 pallets on there.
I saw this trucker buddy slip a forklift operator 5 one hundred dollar bills one night at the Budd plant.
The forklift operator put an extra skid of aluminum (12) semi rims on the truck.
One mention of it over the C.B radio that night and before we got back to Ky. he had sold every one of those rims for $200.00 each.

$500.00 turned into $2400.00 in one night.


Mike


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 14, 2010)

Are some of these people on the bay getting rid of a product line because you can buy them now at the depot? Efcos are being sold at Menards, retailing for what the distributor wants us to pay wholesale after shipping charges. This has been a source of friction. Warranty work so far has been reassembly, this time putting things like the air filter in, and putting the bar on correctly. The bar goes on between the plates, and you should take the plastic sleeves off the studs. Chain going in the right direction can happen to anybody, and adding bar oil is an owners option, I suppose. Seven or eight languages to choose from and people still won't read the instructions. I get the owners, nobody has time, but the assemblers? They get paid to read, if they can, maybe they're being rushed, IDK, should shut up and apply for a job, I suppose.


----------



## MarkD1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Me personally I don't like buying a product that you can't get service for directly. Not to say that all the pro shops are good, but I would rather go to a shop that at least has some knowledge of their products, can provide suggestions, and a parts and service dept. A box store that just sells the products and thats the end of it, if you need service you have to run around and hunt down someone that can handle your problem. I have friends that have older Echos and are very happy with them but when Echo started outsourcing their products and selling in the box store I don't want to deal with them. It seems a shame to put the small shops out of the sales end of it but expect them to fix a product you bought somewhere else. Just a home owners opinion.:monkey:


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 14, 2010)

i found ot even if you buy 1 from the box stores they are the same saws as in the dealers,,just like the 1 i got yesterday from that guy it came from home depot and i don't care,,it is the same saw,,,i also agree that a lot of those saws are going out the back door in a trunk and being sold on ebay,,but the problem is how would you know if that is the case


----------



## o8f150 (Sep 14, 2010)

MarkD1 said:


> Me personally I don't like buying a product that you can't get service for directly. Not to say that all the pro shops are good, but I would rather go to a shop that at least has some knowledge of their products, can provide suggestions, and a parts and service dept. A box store that just sells the products and thats the end of it, if you need service you have to run around and hunt down someone that can handle your problem. I have friends that have older Echos and are very happy with them but when Echo started outsourcing their products and selling in the box store I don't want to deal with them. It seems a shame to put the small shops out of the sales end of it but expect them to fix a product you bought somewhere else. Just a home owners opinion.:monkey:



:agree2::agree2: but my echo dealer is NOT very familiar with the saws like specs and all of that,, i really dont care about the 5 year warrenty because they ALWAYS find a way to not warrenty a problem,, i have not to this day fund a place to see what is warrentyed or not,, every new 1 i get anyway the warrenty is void within the 1st 30 minutes after i get it home,:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::chainsawguy:


----------



## Vibes (Sep 14, 2010)

My neighbor has a 440 Echo that he has cut tons of wood with through the years. I"ve run it and though it didn't imprees me, he claims he has never put a sparkplug in it since new. The guys a landscaper so he knows his machines. He swears buy them.


Alot of the smaller shops in this area are going with Echo lately. My Jonsered dealer says he sells the trimmers and hedge cutters far more than saws, and he gets the carryover service from the Home Depot buyers. I read on here that to stock Echo, the initial investment is lower than Husky or Stihl.


----------



## Vibes (Sep 14, 2010)

I knew a truckdriver who drove beer from a STROHS plant back in the day. He said he made more money from those extra pallets than he had in his pension when he retired. 

Many of the local taverns had Strohs specials when he was working.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 27, 2010)

Just to throw in my 2 cents. 
I've had an Echo CS-520 for just under a year now. Using it for general all purpose stuff. Thats what IMO a 50cc saw is good for...a littl ebit of everything.
Anyways, out of the box, its pretty doggy. Also seemed really peaky in terms of where it makes its power in the rpm band. Bogged a lot in wood that it shouldnt (thick oak, not particularly thick buckthorn). Overall, it didnt feel much better than my McCulloch 30cc saw. But once I removed the spark arrestor screen it really woke up. Richening the carb helped even more.
Out of the box, it did NOT keep up with my father-in-laws 20 yr old Stihl MS260. with the free tweaks, it most certainly did. Really tempted to drill/port the muffler, as I'm sure that will turn it into a screamer.

I think this speaks volumes about both saws actually.
Between the CS-520 and MS-260, flip a coin. Both are great.

Its a shame that Echo has to de-tune its saws in order to achieve the EPA certs it strives for, resulting in an initially disappointing experience unfairly.

I have a local dealer up the street from me that sells both Echo and Stihl products (among others (Honda Toro etc). It always feels like they push Echo a little harder. I'm not sure if its because they truly believe in their products, or if perhaps Echo gives them better margins? They seem pretty customer service oriented (you can spend hours in there talking with them), so I have to give them the benefit of the doubt.

At any rate, I'm awaiting a used CS-670 I picked up on ebay, that I plan to use for some milling. I think I'll get to tweaking it right away.


EDIT: MS260 = 026. Sorry forgot the previous naming convention.


----------



## Stealth (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll also mention that although I'm carrying an 18" bar with it and its fine, I think the CS-520 would run best with a 16" bar.

Lets face it, with a general purpose saw like this, chances are you're going to more frequently appreciate the extra power, not additional bar length.

I'm seeing a trend in entry-level /consumer saws being sold with bigger bars lately (40 cc poulans with 20" bars for example). IMO, trying to mislead the novice customer into thinkign they're buying more saw than they are. Concerning.


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm sure the muffler on the CS-520 is as restrictive as the one on my CS-510. They do this for emission reasons, to provide some extra burn time for cleaner exhaust.

Inside the CS-510 muffler there was a small pipe running clear across from the exit to the other side, with a partially blocked opening, very restrictive. I removed the tube and opened up the exit hole slightly, BIG wake up call for that saw, they have excellent power for the cc's and easily manage an 18" .325" chain/bar set-up.....Cliff


----------



## Stealth (Sep 27, 2010)

Cliff R said:


> I'm sure the muffler on the CS-520 is as restrictive as the one on my CS-510. They do this for emission reasons, to provide some extra burn time for cleaner exhaust.
> 
> Inside the CS-510 muffler there was a small pipe running clear across from the exit to the other side, with a partially blocked opening, very restrictive. I removed the tube and opened up the exit hole slightly, BIG wake up call for that saw, they have excellent power for the cc's and easily manage an 18" .325" chain/bar set-up.....Cliff



Thanks Cliff. Ya as I said, mine runs fine with the 18'. Although I suspect most ppl dont really need 18" with a saw like this, and would probably get more enjoyment from a 16".

Tempted to hack the muffler as you describe. I think I'll just see what the going rate is on a new muffler, just in case, as I've still got 4 yrs of warranty to consider, so Iif anything went wrong I'd put on a new muffler.


----------



## CharlieG (Sep 28, 2010)

My little top handle Echo is still point on after 5 years of use, with basic maintenance and good fuel. Not abused and starts up after 1 or 2 pulls false start, brmmmm brrmmmmm .


----------



## MathuisMaximus (Sep 30, 2010)

There have been many comments here about echos being underpowered. I am a firm believer if you take any given engine size and run less horsepower and torque than what the engine could be making durability will go up. Thats why the old big bore, long stroke, low compression, and low RPM engines are so bulletproof. Those engines like to be run hard. The harder you run them the better they run IMO. Our old farmalls can be lugged down from full throttle, manifold and muffler glowing, and doesn't hurt em a bit. I think large displacement, low RPM and low compression chainsaws are the most durable. Thats why I think echos are more durable, because they're running less power through them. Don't take my views on echos too seriously as I have not run one or owned own, just voicing my opinion.


----------



## pgg (Sep 30, 2010)

Echo owners harp on about 'reliability' as if it's some special feature that only echos possess. It's a whole crock of tripe, let anyone name an 'unreliable' chainsaw. Forget the Chinese and plastic and nasty toy-type junk you can pick up from any back-alley nic-nac shop, ALL chainsaws are reliable, is just how chainsaws are, hyping up Echos and praising them as 'reliable' is the only thing an Echo owner can do, because there's nothing about Echo chainsaws that is anything but slow, sluggish, bland and boring and lacking genuine performance/bite/spark and just all-round get-up-and-go.. 

Sure, Echos are fine as homeowner/backyard/casual/weekend chainsaws, what chainsaw isn't? The worst thing about the Echo brand is their sleazy dishonest marketing ploy of hyping up their saws as something they're not. For decades echo have been conning newbie chainsaw owners into believing the Echos are the equal and compete with the top grade saws out there, but at half the price. Echo dealerships are the conniving used-car-salesmen of the chainsaw world who don't bat an eyelid when shoveling all the garbage and super-duper power cyclone vortex tornado TM 5-year warranty nonsense down ya throat. Buyer beware of all the B.S.


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 30, 2010)

pgg, you are certainly entitled to your "opinion" and I respect it.

When you get time, would you mind telling me how many Echo chain saws you have owned personally, model numbers, and the procedure(s) that you used to determine their power output compared to other brands in the same cc range?

Here's my opinion, FWIW, we see this sort of crap on occassion, because Echo did have an entire line-up of pathetically "anemic", slow, underpowered saws for decades. Even though they were relatively well built and reliable, they just weren't on par in the cut to most of the offerings from the larger manufacturer's.

When they started using upright P/C's, some were "home-runs" and others were just OK.

I believe they are continuing to go after that market with new offerings.

If you read my comments in the first response, I have owned a LOT of these saws, and provided real/accurate and most importantly UP TO DATE information on them.

A CS-510 is a strong 50cc saw, on par with anything in the market from anyone in that range. I set mine just under 14,000rpm's and it cuts as well as any Stihl or Husqvarna closed port model I've ever ran.

The two CS-670's I owned, were NOT on part with either of my Husqvarna saws in that size range. The CS-6700 is even worse. They do not enjoy high rpms, or like to stay at high rpm's in the cut even when you attempt to lean them out. They do "pull" quite well in the mid-range, and have acceptable power, but not impressive power.

The big CS-800 was also a disappointment for me, pretty good "grunt" saw, but seriously lacking in top end power and performance compared to a Husqvarna Professional saw in that class.

Same deal with the CS-370/400's, very respectable for the cc's, but not overly fast in in chain speed or cutting power.

The CS-440 I owned was a tad better than the 370/400's, but still pretty "weak" for the cc's, at least when compared pound for pound with other saws I've ran in that size range.

I have heard that the Echo 600P and the new CS-680 are much better than previous offerings. It's rumor control at this point for me, as I haven't had the opportunity to run any of them yet.

One must also keep in mind when I put up this information, that I'm pretty much a die hard Husqvarna fan, and have some excellent offerings from them in my line-up. It's not easy for other saws I bring in here to impress me much, as I already run some of the best saws ever produced....once again, IMHO.

I still don't run around with a "closed mind" when it comes to other brands, just because my wifes/cousins/daughters/ex-brother in laws/next door neighbor bought an Echo top handle and smoked the P/C because he was to stupid and/or lazy to pull the limiter caps off and add some fuel to it!.....FWIW....Cliff


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 30, 2010)

Cliff I don't see a CS400 on your list, cuts quite a bit faster than the CS370. Mine is faster than both my CS440 and open port Husky Rancher 55. Turned into my favorite saw around the mill and limbing. Starts on the first pull without choking even after siiting 1/2 hour. Steve


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 30, 2010)

pgg said:


> Echo dealerships are the conniving used-car-salesmen of the chainsaw world who don't bat an eyelid when shoveling all the garbage and super-duper power cyclone vortex tornado TM 5-year warranty nonsense down ya throat. Buyer beware of all the B.S.



Thats funny i was a salesman for 8 years and never used tactics like that. I showed the saws, let the customer run it in real wood and if they bought fine if not that was fine too...Bob


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 30, 2010)

pgg said:


> Echo owners harp on about 'reliability' as if it's some special feature that only echos possess. It's a whole crock of tripe, let anyone name an 'unreliable' chainsaw. Forget the Chinese and plastic and nasty toy-type junk you can pick up from any back-alley nic-nac shop, ALL chainsaws are reliable, is just how chainsaws are, hyping up Echos and praising them as 'reliable' is the only thing an Echo owner can do, because there's nothing about Echo chainsaws that is anything but slow, sluggish, bland and boring and lacking genuine performance/bite/spark and just all-round get-up-and-go..
> 
> Sure, Echos are fine as homeowner/backyard/casual/weekend chainsaws, what chainsaw isn't? The worst thing about the Echo brand is their sleazy dishonest marketing ploy of hyping up their saws as something they're not. For decades echo have been conning newbie chainsaw owners into believing the Echos are the equal and compete with the top grade saws out there, but at half the price. Echo dealerships are the conniving used-car-salesmen of the chainsaw world who don't bat an eyelid when shoveling all the garbage and super-duper power cyclone vortex tornado TM 5-year warranty nonsense down ya throat. Buyer beware of all the B.S.



I bet that really hurt when you watched that vid of a 45cc Echo cutting faster than a 56cc 3.8hp Stihl. ouch. Steve


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 30, 2010)

"Cliff I don't see a CS400 on your list, cuts quite a bit faster than the CS370. Mine is faster than both my CS440 and open port Husky Rancher 55. Turned into my favorite saw around the mill and limbing. Starts on the first pull without choking even after siiting 1/2 hour."

I had one, sold it to my best friend and I still use it on occassion as we cut together once in a while.

I put the CS-400 stock against the muffler modded CS-370 and the CS-370 was about 7 seconds faster making 3 full cuts in a 12" Cherry log.

I didn't fiddle with 400 or muffler mod it, and it was right out of the box as well, so it may be a tad faster now that it's got some time in?

I can tell you this for certain, the CS-370's and the 400 aren't anywhere close to any of my Husqvarna 55's, even the open port models.....Cliff


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 30, 2010)

Cut times on my CS400 saws 2 of them went from 15 seconds down to 8 or 9 seconds with a muff mod and tuning, huge improvement. My open port Husky 55 is quite a ways behind my muff modded 520 and a little way ahead of my CS440. In timed cuts my CS400 was about 1 second faster than my Husky 55 in a 10 second cut and about 2 seconds faster than my CS440. Hard to believe that little 40cc cuts like that but it does, I guess that narrow kerf chain really helps. Steve


----------



## Cliff R (Sep 30, 2010)

I did remover the limiter caps and "tune" the CS-400, standard opps for all Echo saws we get in here. Without a muffler mod it was considerably slower than my well tuned/muffler modded CS-370, so it really helps to open them up some.

My CS-510, pound for pound is the most impressive Echo I've owned. It was pretty good before I muffler modded it, and served us well for about 5 years. One day just for kicks I removed the muffler and opened it up. There was a sleeping giant hiding in that case. It's very impressive, runs right with my closed port 55, with a broader power curve, and more "grunt" when you really start pushing it. 

The little muffler modded CS-360T is also a fast little saw, but I absolutely HATE the rev limiting module, it would be much better with an unlimited coil on it.

I have plans to muffler mod the CS-400 this Winter, I'll let you know if helps it out, and by how much?.....Cliff


----------



## MN Ripper (Sep 30, 2010)

I've slowly grown a collection of the newer era of Echo's over the past couple years myself and they've cut a lot of timber for me without any issues. I've ran and owned saws from various manufactures since I started cutting with my father as a teenager. I'm not gonna feed a line and say Echo is the tip-top of the pyramid but they deserve better than what most bashers here say. I find their pricing to be competitive and same with the parts. I bought a factory Echo piston kit this past winter for my CS-4400 which also included a new needle bearing for the wrist pin for only $15 more than I paid for a aftermarket Meteor one for my 036 pro with no wrist pin bearing. The machining & castings are quality work on the Echo's I own. To each there own.


----------



## Austin1 (Sep 30, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> All the Echo saws I've seen in the shop seem to be made pretty good. All the ones I've run seem to lack alittle power CC for CC compared to other top brands but is power everything? I've seen a bunch of old Echo's still running quite well after many years of use. Longivity and reliabilty should be included when judging a product, not power alone. Biggest problem with Echo is Home Depot. For every Echo dealer,and they are far and few in between, there are a 100 Home Depots selling Echo and not backing them up with parts and service. Sadly without Home Depot Echo would probably be out of business, with Home Depot their name gets alittle tarnished from lack of service and parts. The Echo product itself from all the ones I've seen seem to be made quite well.


Yep like the old Datsun not too powerful but they get you to where you want to go and always starts lol. I have a bud who cut's only a cord a year he has a cs 440 never changed fuel leaves it in the tank from November to November never had a problem with it.I am really amazed the Japs have not made some real nasty fast saws they could do it. heck some of the new datsuns are turning 300hp okay Nissan's not to mention the Honda's and Toyota's but will the newer saw's run amuck and cut the whole forest down?


----------



## Stealth (Oct 1, 2010)

pgg said:


> The worst thing about the Echo brand is their sleazy dishonest marketing ploy of hyping up their saws as something they're not. For decades echo have been conning newbie chainsaw owners into believing the Echos are the equal and compete with the top grade saws out there, but at half the price. Echo dealerships are the conniving used-car-salesmen of the chainsaw world who don't bat an eyelid when shoveling all the garbage and super-duper power cyclone vortex tornado TM 5-year warranty nonsense down ya throat. Buyer beware of all the B.S.



I havent really found that to be the case here at my local Canadian dealer. They carry both Stihl and Echo and pricing here is within a few dollars of each other and they always have the same promotions (hat, case, oil, spare chain). Basically when you talk to the dealer here, he'll tell you to flip a coin between the Echo or Stihl, but if you press him, he'll fall back on the longer Echo warranty and that their experience is that Echo parts are sometimes cheaper and easier for him to get.

The only thing that seems consistent from my reading on the web is that quality control and performance among ALL the saw companies is really spotty and inconsistent, leading to legions of fanboys and detractors of all the brands.


----------



## clhughart (Oct 1, 2010)

I think I may have made a mistake. I was wanting a 20" chain saw for when I needed a "larger" saw then my smaller saws (homelite and poulan) and my old 20" clinton chain saw was just too heavy and old. I have owned an Echo weedeater for over 30 years so I thought maybe I'd like one of the saws. Bought a 500EVL off of ebay that ended up costing me about $150. Started when I got it, shut it off after 30 seconds to see if chain was oiling, and hasn't run since. No fire. Unplugged switch, replaced plug... nothing. Seems these saws have a reputation for bad coils and ignition modules (mine does have electronic ignitiion), and they are no longer available. Seller won't take it back. Any ideas?


----------



## Stealth (Oct 1, 2010)

clhughart said:


> I think I may have made a mistake. I was wanting a 20" chain saw for when I needed a "larger" saw then my smaller saws (homelite and poulan) and my old 20" clinton chain saw was just too heavy and old. I have owned an Echo weedeater for over 30 years so I thought maybe I'd like one of the saws. Bought a 500EVL off of ebay that ended up costing me about $150. Started when I got it, shut it off after 30 seconds to see if chain was oiling, and hasn't run since. No fire. Unplugged switch, replaced plug... nothing. Seems these saws have a reputation for bad coils and ignition modules (mine does have electronic ignitiion), and they are no longer available. Seller won't take it back. Any ideas?



Send a msg to ebay member:cheapchainsawparts and ask if he has the coil/module you are lookign for. He has a coil from an 550evl for $25 listed, might be the same one?

But if I were you I'd consider filing a dispute with ebay/paypal over the dead saw you bought. Coil probs can be intermittent, so just a fluke it started once for you.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 4, 2010)

New member here - been spending alot of time searching. I'm considering an echo for my first saw, a CS600 to be specific. Its between that and the Stihl MS362. I have experience running many different saws by Stihl (MS190, MS260, MS361) but I've never run an echo. I do, however, own an echo trimmer and 2 echo blowers and I love them. My needs will be firewood along with some felling in the back woods behind our property.

When you talk about a "muffler mod", I assume that is opening it up/removing baffles, etc, but can you be more specific? I've searched around a bit but it seems like the "muffler mod" is something everybody here "just knows"...

Are there any directions or links that show a DIY/How-to for a muffler mod?


----------



## rms61moparman (Oct 4, 2010)

For less than the cost of the Echo you could have a Makita 6401 that will cut circles around both the 361 and the Echo 600.
But I HATE people who recommend saws not included in the question so I won't mention that.
I would get the 361 between those two.


Mike


----------



## superbuick (Oct 4, 2010)

Is the Makita a rebranded Dolmar?


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 4, 2010)

Super, thats the other way around. Makita now owns the Dolmar, but the factory is still going I think. They just make blue saws, too.
Whats a superbuick? Does it get you to bingo faster, and have quicker turn signal cancelers?


----------



## superbuick (Oct 5, 2010)

JEff - Good to know about the Makita/Dolmars. 

I'm still leaning towards the Echo because of the reviews I've read of the CS600P and the experience I've had with other products in my stable. Cost is a factor as well.

I wouldn't say I'm a Buick guy per se (old screen name), though I owned one once a decade ago, but I think a superbuick would be this: http://www.examiner.com/autos-in-detroit/a-closer-look-at-the-1987-buick-grand-national-gnxpicture


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 5, 2010)

superbuick said:


> JEff - Good to know about the Makita/Dolmars.
> 
> Cost is a factor as well.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm a Buick guy per se (old screen name), though I owned one once a decade ago, but I think a superbuick would be this: http://www.examiner.com/autos-in-detroit/a-closer-look-at-the-1987-buick-grand-national-gnxpicture



Grandma drives one of them to church, almost every Sunday. And Saturday to the Bandwagon polka show filming.
Efcos don't cost that much, BTW. What size saw are you looking at? We can fix you up. But if you have an Echo dealer right there, that counts for something, too.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Jeff 

I'm looking to spend around $500, and I do have an Echo dealer, quite literally, 100 yards from where I live...so as you can see I do enjoy the ability to walk over and get a part when I need one


----------



## clhughart (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess I'm back to not having an ECHO chainsaw. The guy I bought it from on E-bay decided to give me my money back. Lucky that way but I wish the saw would have ran good. May keep my eyes out for a good Stihl.


----------



## Bob Wright (Oct 19, 2010)

clhughart said:


> I guess I'm back to not having an ECHO chainsaw. The guy I bought it from on E-bay decided to give me my money back. Lucky that way but I wish the saw would have ran good. May keep my eyes out for a good Stihl.



Good luck on whatever brand you buy...Bob


----------



## JR Maley (Nov 16, 2010)

Within the past couple of weeks I have been accumulating John Deere 80EV chainsaws. I impulsively purchased one on Ebay about 3 weeks ago after reading what little info there is on them. What sold me on buying one of these sight unseen was the list of features, and the fact that the guy said in the ad that he had just finished cutting with it before posting the ad (guess he bought a new saw).

When it came I un-boxed it, assembled the bar and chain, fueled and oiled it, then gave it a pull. It started with what I would describe as a half a pull. It blew my mind. I have been using it as my main saw since. 

So far the max number of pulls it has needed is 3, and that was due to my own lack of finesse. When I am quick I can knock the choke off right after the first pull so it only requires one pull (this is when cold). The compression release makes the whole starting procedure effortless and easy to do in hand.

I sold the two Stihls I had to fund additional 80EV's, spare parts, and upgrades which include full wrap handle and Oregon reduced weight D009 bar. Both Stihls and my Husky can be tuned to start easy, but over time they become harder to start. I decided to keep the Husky for its light weight, power, and compression release.

As for performance I would say that the 80EV has very slightly less top end power than the 044, but it has the torque of the 066 (maybe even more). I am a big fan of the construction which is all metal (what I at first thought was some plastic ended up being magnesium, even the small air cleaner cover!). It should be noted that magnesium is the lightest metal there is, which is about half the weight of aluminum. As for the features it has that my other saws don't are:

Compression Release
Auto Oiler with adjustment knob (no tools needed)
Manual override oiler
Cleanable/Reusable aircleaner
Throttle lock (if ever needed for starting, but not likely)
knob for manually adjusting idle speed (no tools needed)
Magnesium everywhere
Sounds like two stroke 450 flat track motorcycle.

I read elsewhere on this thread that Echos are slow. Well all I can say is that this big Echo may be slower than the 066, but it is way more of a pleasure to operate, listen to and start. What also surprises me is the saws compactness for its displacement/power. The power head is shorter length wise and height wise then the Husky 359. Its compactness is kinda deceiving though, because I would say this saw weighs as much as if not more than the 066. One thing is for sure, cutting three cords in a day with this heavy beast will make an honest man out of anybody.

I can't wait for the two other saws to come. I am going to hopefully have one restored saw, one hotsaw, and one beater saw. One testiment to this saw is that I have yet to find one for sale that is not in running condition.

-JR


----------



## Bob Wright (Nov 16, 2010)

+1 You won't get any bad raps from me about your old 80V/CS-750 Echo. My dad had a pet one for years when we were selling them. Your gas lines prob will give out if they haven't already been replaced and i can talk you thru that. I have been watching some on ebay too but i need a job first besides fixing old chainsaws LOL...Bob


----------



## GoRving (Nov 16, 2010)

Echo is a good brand. I bought one(750) last week that had been sitting for a long time in an outbuilding, and I would have almost bet money that it would need alot to get it going. I primed the carb, put fresh fuel in the tank, and it cranked so easy and it ran so good it was scary. It's gonna be a keeper for me!


----------



## JR Maley (Nov 16, 2010)

I was thinking about the unavailability of the unique fuel line last night and was wondering if there is anything preventative I could do to extend the life? 

I know this sounds rather out of the ordinary, but I was thinking that rubbing a thin coat of vulcanizing rubber cement on the fuel line could fill/repair cracks and protect the surface therefore extending the life. It wouldn't be that pretty, but then again how often do you look at the fuel line? I think I might give it a try. What did you do to replace the line when it broke? Anything else I should watch out for with these saws?


----------



## Bob Wright (Nov 16, 2010)

JR Maley said:


> I was thinking about the unavailability of the unique fuel line last night and was wondering if there is anything preventative I could do to extend the life?



Just make the lines from straight Tygon line. Its tricky but the fitted lines went bye bye a long time ago. Even if i could get a fitted line i would pass. And prevention isn't going to help with this new screwed up ethanol gas. If you drain the tank the line is going to shrink and get hard. And if you leave it in the gas its going to get hard anyway. Guess they are disposable at a few bucks each. I have line if you need some and a few secerets on how to hook them up on the big plastic Echo fittings...Bob


----------

